# Winnipeg police interview.



## Bobbyoreo (21 Feb 2006)

Anyone else ever gone thru the WPS interview process? If so any pointers?  I've talked to different police officers and gone thru their website. I'm just looking for first hand anwsers from people who have gone thur. 

Thx


----------

